# Comptes atteints maximum atteint iCloud



## Treizieme (24 Octobre 2011)

Comment supprimer un compte iCloud ? Création d'un compte impossible. 

Affichage : cet appareil n'est plus autorisé à créer un compte iCloud ! Nombre de comptes maximum atteint !


----------



## marctiger (24 Octobre 2011)

Voir ici :

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...eer-plus-de-5-comptes-par-machine-886882.html

Et bienvenue !


----------



## Treizieme (24 Octobre 2011)

marctiger a dit:


> Voir ici :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...eer-plus-de-5-comptes-par-machine-886882.html
> 
> Et bienvenue !



Merci du lien. Problème non résolu. Les ID sont différents. Cinq comptes différents = cinq personnes différentes. Mais créer sur le même ordinateur.


----------



## Edino (24 Février 2015)

Bonjour j'ai le même problème que vous avec iCloud! Avez-vous trouvé une solution après 4 ans??


----------

